# Live multiboot Linux DVD



## s007255 (Apr 3, 2006)

How can i make a Multibootable DVD with Live Linux Destros like FreeBSD, Anoyn.OS, Kanotix, PuppyLinux, DammSmallLinux etc? I think Digit can provide the same to its subscribers in coming months. I enjoy working Live destros


----------



## Satissh S (Apr 3, 2006)

[correction] Free BSD is _not_ a GNU linux distro. 

@ ur query :-
Yes you can make a multiboot linux distro by editing the isolinuz configuration files. And then making a dvd iso from the contents and burning them.. I have done so.
Refer to this document for more information.
*www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/03/16/1724219

also this,
thats a step-by-step guide.
*www.pcquest.com/content/enterprise/2005/105070101.asp


----------



## s007255 (Apr 10, 2006)

*thanx*

Thanx a lot


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 26, 2006)

thank you very much. I have been trying to find this for a long time.

Aditya


----------

